# Crayfish



## COL MIlkshake (Apr 18, 2011)

I was looking to set up a tank for a crayfish and was wondering:
1. Can they be solitary?
2. How big of a tank would I need?
3. Is there anything that can be a tank mate with it?


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

I have 1 in a 55 with my Dwarf Puffers, least Killifish, Gambusia, Ghost shrimp, oto's, swamp darters and a still unidentified group of small fish. In this pic you can see him under the DP's


----------

